

Blogging as a Full Time Career?  - mikefrancis
http://venturebeat.com/2009/10/22/technorati-full-time-bloggers-are-making-more-money-than-ever/#
Should catch on, particularly as a home office enterprise.
======
ax0n
As far as blogging? I know a guy making a few grand per month, but he's got
30-some sites going at any given time, and can spend as much as 15 hours per
day, 6-7 days per week developing, ferreting out and posting content. Like
pmichaud, they seem to be niche sites, and if things aren't panning out with
some topic, it gets abandoned.

While it's difficult to put a metric on thought work, I think, at least for
myself, it's easier to put in my 40-something per week, do a little bit of
weekend work in maintenance windows and on-call. And I still make more than he
does, plus have insurance for my family. But he's his own boss and loves it.
It works for him and his family.

There's probably this extremely minuscule core of people who either through
luck or years of brute force, can make a fabulous, lavish living on a handful
of blogs, but the big names you already know are basically on the clock every
waking hour. Kudos to them. They're definitely the exception, not the rule.

------
pmichaud
My wife and I make a good living blogging -- we have, and are always
developing, niche sites that take about a month to build into something
substantial, so roughly each month there is a new property which we can track
for hits and revenue. What works we do more of, what doesn't hit we either
revisit strategically (for example acquiring a competitor's site for their
google rank), or we just let languish in favor of the more valuable
properties.

------
ax0n
That graph of theirs has the yes and no colors reversed on the legend. Either
that or the numbers are reversed, but that's doubtful.

